# VSR - Voltaic Strategic Resources



## System (22 January 2011)

Incremental Oil and Gas Ltd (IOG) is a producing oil and gas company whose strategy is to identify and acquire underperforming oil fields and to increase production and recoveries. 

The focus of IOG's activity is onshore California. IOG has secured four projects:

Sheep Springs producing oilfield
Round Mountain development project
Guijarral Hills development project
Raven Pass exploration project

http://www.incrementaloilandgas.com


----------



## Bonk (26 January 2012)

With the qtrly coming this week , this may well move along steadily . It seems to achieve , and could be similar to other oilers in California with growth in 2012.

They plan 10+ wells in 2012 , and have cash, plus options well within the money .

They have the usual hold-ups as the oiler exploration and frac industry is working to full capacity atm....hence delays in completions etc.,.

They have to wait their turn , but have resources booked . Mar Qtr will see some more achievements .

On watchlist as from today ..... hard to buy stock


----------



## System (16 February 2018)

On February 16th, 2018, Incremental Oil and Gas Limited (IOG) changed its name and ASX code to Eon NRG Limited (E2E).


----------



## greggles (16 March 2018)

Eon NRG just announced that it has acquired 18 mineral claims in Nevada's Basin and Range Province, highly prospective for cobalt, covering approximately 360 acres. The claims are located ~2 miles from an historic cobalt mine, and interpreted to be on a parallel offset structure.

The company has already commenced exploration over the claims including mapping and sampling selected sites. 

The E2E share price has advanced strongly on the news, up 66.67% to 1.5c.


----------



## greggles (22 November 2018)

Eon NRG up a massive 316.7% to 2.5c today (intraday high of 3.5c) on news that it has achieved record sales revenue of US$660,000 (AU$929,000) with its current assets. Natural Gas prices have increased by more than 66% in the last two months and have boosted E2E's revenue from its Silvertip Field in Wyoming, USA.

Even at 2.5c, E2E has an EV of only $15 million with $12 million a year in sales. They are also recompleting another well in December to increase production. This one might be worth a look for value investors.


----------



## System (1 August 2022)

On August 1st, 2022, EON NRG Limited (E2E) changed its name and ASX code to Voltaic Strategic Resources Limited (VSR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2022)

EXTENSION OF RE‐COMPLIANCE CAPITAL RAISE TIMETABLE 
The Company wishes to advise that the indicative timetable for the Offers in the Prospectus dated 06 July 2022 has been revised, extending the closing dates of the Offers as follows:
_Priority Offer Closing Date ... 12 August 2022 
Re-quotation on ASX ......... 26 August 2022 _

_There's a 290 page prospectus just waiting for punters to wade through. _

June 2022: E2E has secured a portfolio of new exploration assets, targeting battery and precious metals,* under a re-compliance plan that will see the Company’s Shares relist on the ASX in the coming months. The Company was previously focused on onshore USA oil and gas exploration in California and Wyoming and mineral exploration in Nevada. A renewed strategy is to focus solely on minerals exploration. 

*entered into agreements to acquire an extensive portfolio of prospective battery and precious metal exploration projects in the Gascoyne and Meekatharra regions of WA which are close to / along strike from recent discoveries, including the Arrow Minerals (ASX:AMD) Malinda Lithium and the Kingfisher Mining (ASX:KFM) Micks Well and Kingfisher Rare-Earth Element (REE) prospects. 

the re-compliance .. includes a consolidation of capital on a 1 for 20 basis. (= wipe-out🌊🌊


----------

